# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Winform Databinding C# Video

## penhi102

Trước khi dowwnload về nhớ đọc kỹ hướng dẫn download hả các bạn

1. Tắt Chương trình Download Manager (IDM)
2. Sử dụng Firefox hoặc Chrome để Download
3. Click vào dòng 'Free Lotto - 1 Page Registration' hay 'Free Lotto - Vietnam'
4. Điền đầy đủ thông tin với 1 Email thật (Không trùng Email)
5. Postal code: 70000
6. Region va country: vn
7. Click vào dòng 'Click To Release Your Winnings'
8. Click OK
9. Chương trình tự động Download
Chú ý: Download nhiều lần rút điện Modem ra cắm điện lạ
:book: video Databinding download
Chúc thành công

----------

